
Two Internets, Both Flaky - johns
https://tailscale.com/blog/two-internets-both-flakey/
======
opqpo
I like how they are shamelessly trying to rebrand Jason Donenfeld's open
source work in order to take the credit and the money for features with salesy
names like "mobile IP" that were actually built inside WireGuard from day 1.
In fact, I tried it a month ago and I had to uninstall it within the first 24
hours after I noticed the excessive logging eating my disk, the inexplicably
high CPU usage, and low bandwidth compared to vanilla WireGuard, even pinging
was failing randomly for some mysterious reason. WireGuard is a great piece of
software, but Tailscale is a very bad, slow and buggy re-implementation of
Zerotier over WireGuard.

~~~
bonfire
Be shameless or go home ..

That is actually an interesting test case to see if these things work
(profiting by slightly augmenting an open-source)

